# Few problems I need advice on



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

I've just started shooting open class this year. I'm having issues with being consistent. I can't get anything going and I've tried several different settings. I just made the switch to BT full time. I've played with it off and on for a few years but I have recently committed to it. I'm having some unexplained high and left or just left misses. I'll put two or three in the x and shank one high and left. I've tried everything from DL tweeks to weights. I'm at a loss on this one and don't have any local coaches to go see. I've taken several pics of myself in hopes that some of you guys might see something that I don't. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

High & left is often a sign that your DL is a tiny bit long.

Look at your 2nd photo. Your draw side elbow is "behind the line". Draw an imaginary line from the tip of the arrow through your hand to the tip of your elbow. This should be a perfectly straight line. A little shorter DL will help get your elbow lined up.

I can't be sure, but there seems to be a little inconsistency in your bow hand placement. I could be wrong on this, but it's always a good thing to check.

You seem to be getting your shoulders down pretty well. Keep an eye on them to be sure they stay consistent.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

How much do you think it will take? 1\4" or so?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

bill_collector said:


> How much do you think it will take? 1\4" or so?


The only way to find out is trial & error. Start out with 2 or 3 twists. Shoot it for a few days, then if the high lefts don't go away, try a couple more.

One thing to watch for is the "new toy syndrome". This is when any change or any new equipment works, but only for about 3 days. After that, you will see if the change is really working for you.

Previously, not all of your photos were visible. The one with the little boy in the photo wasn't showing up. From that one, I can see that your draw shoulder needs to be lower. Watch the "Thing a Week" video of GRIV from Last Chance Archery. #8 & #9 cover shoulders very well.

Allen


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll make some adjustments this afternoon and try and get some more pictures up. Thanks.


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

I watched the videos of griv. I added 3 twist to the string and shortened my d loop up some. I didn't have anyone to take a pic but I'll get some up as soon as I can. It feels better to me right now, but my pin is dipping low now and I feel like I'm fighting to get it back. I don't believe its a shoulder issue because I'm really concentrating on what griv said about keeping them down. My groups got way worse than they were at first. Then I tried the push pull method and they shrunk significantly. Another problem I was having that I forgot to mention was dead left misses. I seen grivs video #4 about face contact and that cleared my left misses up. 


What might be the cause of the dipping now? Do I need to shorten my DL some more or try some weight changes on my stabs?


----------

